# Coulisses de l'exploit



## Marlluna

Prometo que por hoy es la última..
Os pongo la frase donde aparece: "La maîtrise pédagogique exemplaire du praticien importe moins que sa capacité d'expliquer ses choix, de comenter ses échecs, autant que ses réussites, de faire entrer le stagiaire dans les "coulisses de l'exploit".
Trduzco.
El dominio de la la pedagogía ejemplar del especialista es menos importante que su capacidad para explicar sus opciones, para comentar sus fracasos, así como sus éxitos, de hacer entrar al maestro en prácticas en .... ¿Dónde entra?????


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ja, ja, ja... "Les coulisses de l'exploit" era un programa televisivo, no me extraña que no te suene para nada. Era un programa parececido al español: "Al filo de lo imposible".

Quizás podrías adaptarlo...

Pero por otra parte, les coulisses son los bastidores del teatro, lo que está por detrás .

L'exploit es la proeza.

Tienes que buscar la forma más adecuada de expresar eso. Yo pasaría por utilizar el nombre del programa español

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cosaco

Significa que tú haces algo extraordinario, fuera de lo común, de manera discreta, sin llamar la atención.


----------



## Marlluna

Uy, pues no se me ocurre nada. ¿y a vosotros?


----------



## Yul

*¿detrás la proeza?*

Yul


----------



## Yul

*¿detrás las puertas de la proeza?

Yul
*


----------



## Cosaco

¿antepuerta?


----------



## Marlluna

La palabra proeza no me acaba de gustar en este caso. Me gustaría poder hacer un juego de palabras tal y como propone Gévy, pero no se me ocurre. Y es que yo no veo mucho la tele... Bueno, a ver si mañana tengo la cabeza más clara.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría *en los entresijos de la acción*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ici l'auteur aborde le problème de la relation professeur-tuteur/stagiaire. Le stagiaire observe le professeur faire cours. La maîtrise pédagogique du maître est certes importante mais plus importante encore est l'explication qu'il fournit au stagiaire de ses choix (pourquoi ai-je choisi ce document, pourquoi j'y consacre une heure seulement, pourquoi...). Très important aussi le commentaire des échecs (pourquoi n'ont-il pas compris, pas parlé, pourquoi n'ont-ils pas manifesté d'intérêt pour ce beau poème etc...) ou des réusites (pourquoi ce cours a si bien marché etc...). En résumé la réussite d'un cours est comparable à la réussite d'un sportif; *chaque cours réussi est un exploit *et le stagiaire est invité à en visiter *les coulisses* c'est-à-dire  analyser les raisons de la réussite. Bien que, comme te l'a si bien expliqué Gévy, l'expression fasse allusion à une  émission télévisée -que d'ailleurs seules les personnes de la génération des sixties connaissent- je pense qu'il faut garder absolument le terme d'exploit car c'en est un que de bien enseigner. _Les coulisses de la politique _se disant: _los secretos, los arcanos de la política_ je dirais: *los arcanos (secretos) de la hazaña.
*hasta mañana


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para mí "coulisses" representa la parte no-visible al público, al profano.
Propongo:    "en las interioridades de la hazaña".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

He estado analizando detenidamente las diversas propuestas y sigo manteniendo la mía.

Aquí, *exploit* no es hazaña, como tampoco es proeza. Solo es *acción*. Acción en contraposición de *teoría* y de *hipótesis *impuestas. El profesor debe explicar sus decisiones y no imponerlas. De la misma manera, también debe comentar sus fracasos y no disimularlos. Así como sus éxitos. A eso le llamo yo acción y no hazaña, por muy duro que sea el arte de enseñar. 

Por otro lado, cuando el profesor le permite al maestro en prácticas acceder a las interioridades de su acción, le permite acceder a un territorio hasta entonces vedado. La propuesta de *GURB* -*arcanos*- es buena y culta, pero, ateniéndonos al texto original, *entresijos* corresponde mejor a *coulisses*.


----------



## yserien

Pregunto. ¿A las horas que un profesor dedica a preparar sus clases,clases que naturalmente son un éxito, se las podría denominar coulisses de l'exploit ?


----------



## Marlluna

Yserien: no porque un profesor prepare una clase ésta será un éxito. Depende de muchos condicionantes: que el profesor la prepare bien, que tenga en cuenta a los alumnos a quien va dirigida, que estos "tengan un día" receptivo...

Otra cosa: En sí, una buena preparación no implicaría totalmente entrar en "les coulisses de l'exploit", porque te está diciendo que más que hacer, es importante reflexionar sobre tu práctica para saber que tu manera de "hacer" es la correcta. De todos modos, como la preparación es algo que se hace "dans les coulisses" quizás sí.

Y en cuanto a la traducción, no me decido entre interioridades y entresijos de la hazaña. Lo de "secretos" me parece que me voy un poco del texto. 

Estoy pensando utilizar el término "candilejas". ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## yserien

Candilejas* pienso que no.En francés sería feux de rampe. Nada que ver con coulisses, que sería "entre bastidores", con todos los sentidos que quieras,teatro,política,enseñanza...
*candilejas viene de candil.(Lampe à huile)


----------



## Marlluna

Vaale! Pues no. Sigo pensando: ¿qué tal detrás del telón / de la cámara?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Le estoy dando vueltas al asunto (como todos vosotros ).
Hablar de _arcanos_, Gurb me parece demasiado para la preparación de una clase; _entresijos_, Víctor, evoca para mí una atmósfera de misterio voluntaria.

Les _coulisses_, en francés, si bien están ocultas, representan sobre todo la maquinaria que permite desplazar el decorado o algunos de sus elementos.

Si nos acordamos de la emisión apuntada por Gévy, se trataba sobre todo de poner a descubierto toda la preparación minuciosa de la acción, sin voluntad particular de ocultarla (la prueba: la emisión en sí).

Me pregunto (y a vosotros ) si un vocablo más neutro no cabría aquí: _mecanismo_. Que tiene la ventaja de evocar el primer sentido de _coulisses _en francés.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

¿qué tal "detrás del haz de la la hazaña"?

(Je me risque dans un jeu de mot tel que souhaité par marlluna. J'espère ne pas dire trop de bêtises...)

Yul


----------



## Cosaco

entre bastidores de los logros/de  la hazaña/


----------



## Tina.Irun

Cosaco said:


> ¿antepuerta?


 
Hola.
Yo elijo "la antesala"


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias a todos y buenos días 

"Antesala"  no tiene esa idea de lo que "se cuece" de espaldas al público. Como dice Martine, se trata de algo oculto, pero no por secretismo, sino porque no tiene sentido que se haga ante los alumnos (las preparaciones, las reflexiones sobre la práctica educativa, etc.)

Como cada vez veo más imposible el juego de palabras (es una pena, ¿verdad, Yul?) propongo "que el profesor en prácticas acceda a los bastidores del éxito" (hazaña?)

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Buscando retomar la comparación con un programa de televisión:
... que el profesor en prácticas pueda asistir al rodaje de aquella "Operación Triunfo".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

No me atrevo a tanto, Gévy...


----------



## Gris

En espanol existe la expresion 'detras de bastidores' que creo que expresa la idea del texto.


----------



## Marlluna

¿No es "entre bastidores"? ¿O se dice también "detrás"? ¿Hay diferencias?


----------



## Gris

"entre bastidores" se usa más, si. No hay diferencias yo creo.


----------



## Marlluna

Pues diremos "entre bastidores". Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gris

"entre bambalinas"  ¡Esa es la frase hecha y la he recordado un lustro después!


----------

